
NIST’s Post-Quantum Cryptography Program Enters ‘Selection Round’ - throw0101a
https://www.nist.gov/news-events/news/2020/07/nists-post-quantum-cryptography-program-enters-selection-round
======
throw0101a
There will be some approved algorithms at the end:

> _“The likely outcome is that at the end of this third round, we will
> standardize one or two algorithms for encryption and key establishment, and
> one or two others for digital signatures,” he said. “But by the time we are
> finished, the review process will have been going on for five or six years,
> and someone may have had a good idea in the interim. So we’ll find a way to
> look at newer approaches too.”_

